# €-Zeichen im XML mit XStream



## Holger82 (10. Mai 2006)

Ich hab ein Problem mit dem XStream was Sonderzeichen, namentlich das €-Zeichen betrifft.
Wenn ich mit XStream eine KlassenStruktur serialisiere und die resultierende Datei (XML wurde exportiert) mit dem Editor öffne, ist das €-Zeichen da wie es sein soll, mit dem Textpad nicht! Wenn ich die XML wieder einlese und deserialisiere, hab ich in meiner Klassenvariable trotzdem nur ein Viereck (unbekanntes Zeichen) statt des €-Zeichens.
Kann man das irgendwie umgehen, oder muss ich Sonderzeichen vorher irgendwie gesondert behandeln??

thx, holger


----------



## ich_wills_wissen (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo Holger82,

vielleicht liegt das Problem an einem falschen Wert bei encoding im xml-tag.
Das hat zumindest bei uns dazu geführt, daß Zeilenumbrüche als Viereck dargestellt wurden.

Weißt Du zufällig wie man XStream per alias mit einer Class-datei bekannt macht, die in einem
anderen Plugin-Projekt (nutze Eclipse) liegt ?
Ich habe derzeit das problem, daß ich ein feature für eine Eclipse basierte Anwendung schreibe und 
XStream und weitere Jars in dem einen Plugin sind, meine Beans aber in einem anderen.
ich erhalte immer die Fehlermeldung, daß die Klasse nicht gefunden werden konnte bzw der 
XML Stream nicht auf die Bean abgebildet werden konnte.

Hast Du oder sonstjemand zufällig eine Lösung oder eine Idee wie man das ganze lösen könnte ?
Den alias weglassen kann ich leider nicht, da die Bean, welche aus dem XML Stream erzeugt wird 
ein java.util.list Objekt etc enthält...

Gruß,

ich_wills_wissen


----------



## Holger82 (15. Mai 2006)

Das encoding ist nach wie vor dasselbe, was ich immer nutze. (<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>)

Eigentlich sollte das registrieren von Klassen am XStream unabhängig davon sein, wo die Klasse liegt, du musst sie eben nur importieren (beim JBuilder ist das jedenfalls so). Außerdem musst du (bei jars z.B.) bei den Projekteigenschaften den Pfad der jar angeben, damit der weiß wo er suchen soll. Dann sollte es auch mit dem Import funktionieren.


----------



## Guest (15. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen Holger82,

der Fehler tritt erst zur Laufzeit auf. XStream, Bean etc. werden alle richtig erkannt und
kompiliert. Da die Beans im selben Package liegen wie die Klasse, in welcher
ich den XStream via alias mit der Bean bekannt mache dachte ich, daß der
import überflüssig ist. Ich werde es aber trotzdem nocheinmal probieren..

Bist Du gezwungen ISO 8859-1 zu verwenden ? 
Wir benutzen UTF 8, damit treten bei uns keine Probleme auf..

Gruß,

ich_wills_wissen


----------



## ich_wills_wissen (15. Mai 2006)

Ich hab schonwieder vergessen mich anzumelden.. sorry


----------



## ich_wills_wissen (15. Mai 2006)

Hi nochmal,

XStream enthält einen Bug, der zu meinem Problem führt:

Bugreport & Workarround

Leider verstehe ich den Workarround nicht 
Kann mir das vielleicht jemand erklären ?
Nen Link, wo man den Fix runterladen kann habe ich nicht gefunden..


Gruß,

ich_wills_wissen


----------



## ich_wills_wissen (16. Mai 2006)

Problem hat sich gelöst


----------

